# Upstate, NY Live Action Role Playing



## Hatrel (Nov 23, 2004)

For anyone interested, the Kingdoms of Novitas LARP will be hosting a Winter Tavern-style event in February.  There will be food, fighting, adventure, treasure, food, Snow Goblins, Yetis, food, fire, food and a fund raising auction.  

Go to This Thread for all of the details.  There will be a pre-registration for this event due to limited bed space, though there is plenty of floor space.  Beds are on a first come, first serve basis.  This will be a great time for folks from other LARP's to come by and get to know us.  Any questions, post here or PM me or post on our boards.

Hope to see you all there.


----------

